# wireless lan works, internet doesn't

## licnep

Hi,

i have a notebook with gentoo and kde. I can connect to my wireless network and i can also surf the internet without problems when I'm at home.

When i go to my mother's house I can connect to the wireless network (for example i can see the router's control panel on firefox), but i can't surf the

internet. 

I tried to use links2 in a shell, and magically i was able to see google.com, and many other sites, but when i use firefox or opera they don't load any webpage. There are also other programs that should connect to the internet but are unable to do it.

What's the problem?

Is it the firewall?

Hope to get some answers,

thank you all   :Very Happy: 

----------

## poly_poly-man

either dns or your routing table is screwed up, most likely...

post:

a. whether firefox can get to http://64.233.161.104/ when it doesn't work

b. your resolv.conf when it doesn't work

c. results of "route" command when it doesn't work

----------

## licnep

Sorry for the late reply, now I'm writing from my mother's house, using links2, because firefox and other browsers aren't working as usual... i tried to go to 64.233.161.104, but it doesn't work.

My resolv.conf is:

```

# Generated by NetworkManager

nameserver 192.168.1.1

```

and route's output is:

```

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     2      0        0 wlan0

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

default         mygateway1.ar7  0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 wlan0

```

Like i said it works when I'm at home, and links2 works, I don't know  why...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

licnep

What about your /etc/resolv.conf ?

Is mygateway1.ar7 the correct name of your own or your mothers router ?

----------

## Mike Hunt

... and what is the output of 

```
grep '^[^#]' /etc/hosts
```

and 

```
grep '^[^#]' /etc/conf.d/net
```

----------

## licnep

Hi, I tried to go to mygateway1.ar7 using firefox and it shows the router's configuration page (my mother's router), I guess that's correct. 

Mike:

the output of those commands are:

grep '^[^#]' /etc/hosts :

```

127.0.0.1       localhost mylaptop

::1             localhost

127.0.0.1               mylaptop

```

grep '^[^#]' /etc/conf.d/net

```

config_wmaster0=" netmask "

dns_domain_wmaster0="localdomain"

nis_domain_wmaster0="localdomain"

config_wlan0=" netmask "

dns_domain_wlan0="localdomain"

nis_domain_wlan0="localdomain"

config_eth0=" netmask "

dns_domain_eth0="localdomain"

nis_domain_eth0="localdomain"

```

Thank you all for the help, I hope we'll be able to figure it out..

----------

## NeddySeagoon

licnep,

What is in /etc/resolv.conf ?

----------

## Mike Hunt

For starters you should define a hostname, something like this

```
# cd /etc

# echo "127.0.0.1 mybox.at.myplace mybox localhost" > hosts

# sed -i -e 's/HOSTNAME.*/HOSTNAME="mybox"/' conf.d/hostname

# hostname mybox

# hostname -f
```

Then you need to define a wireless interface  this should get you started.

----------

## licnep

My etc/resolv.conf is, like I posted before, :

```
#Generated by NetworkManager

nameserver 192.168.1.1
```

and that's all.

Mike:

I tried to define the hostname like you said, but nothing changes (apart from my hostname   :Very Happy:  ).

Before I try to do the other things written in the page you linked I want to see if it works if I connect the pc to the router directly.. now I have to find a LAN cable, when I'm done I'll post the results..

----------

## NeddySeagoon

licnep,

A a new nameserver above the nameserver line that is already there

```
nameserver 4.2.2.1
```

thats a public nameserver,

The file looks ok

----------

## cach0rr0

something else that might be worthwhile to try

http://en.opensuse.org/Disable_IPv6_for_Firefox

----------

